
The Bielefeld Conspiracy - seesawtron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvHcZciihJw
======
ksaj
I actually live near Schitt's Creek, and have been there many times.

Mind you, that's not the town's real name, and it's actually parts of a couple
of towns northeast of Toronto. Anyone who goes on motorcycle rides to Port
Perry, or takes a trip to the famous Richter's Herbs, tend to drive through
them, even unintentionally or unknowingly.

